

Ask YC: What was the hardest thing to learn in HTML and CSS? - german

I'm trying to put together a HTML &#38; CSS tutorial, I'll use this information to put more emphasis in the most difficult parts.
Note: learning how to position elements sing tables does not count ;)<p>Thanks.
======
rlm
How to make it look the same in IE (6, 7 and now 8), FF (2 and 3), Opera and
Safari...

~~~
cstef
I'm giving a second to the cross-browser compatibility.

------
bouncingsoul
* The box model. Specifically how padding doesn't behave like most people expect. Be sure to include or point to a good illustration.

* The difference between inline and block display of elements – and how you can change them with css.

------
boucher
I've seen a lot of people fail to grasp the specifics of float.

------
enomar
Simulating table based layouts without tables (before there were frameworks
for it).

------
m0nty
Why not start off with how to use Blueprint CSS
(<http://code.google.com/p/blueprintcss/>) and then show how to extend it?
Blueprint gets the basics very right indeed, and allows your readers to become
productive quickly. Then you can move on to how to create your own page
elements, how to modify Blueprint, etc.

WRT your question, when I was building my own tiny websites I couldn't
understand how CSS would help me be productive. The larger the sites, of
course, the more obvious that became.

------
exiquio
I believe the hardest thing about learning XHTML and CSS besides having to
make things work across various browsers is avoiding the HTML soup, dated HTML
practices such as the use of tables, and CSS hacks. I think it would be best
to learn according to the current W3C standards which would enable one to have
a stable foundation when swimming through content.

------
jgrahamc
Page layout using DIVs... of course, you could always use TABLEs :-)

------
edw519
The differences in the DOM of IE and Mozilla.

------
drewp
position: absolute vs relative

I've had to look up the rules several times now for how the parent box is
chosen. I still don't know if I'm making more intermediate divs than I have
to.

